# HDVR2 activation with 722 code



## D_Thomas (Jul 5, 2002)

My old Hughes HDVR2 is failing and I want to activate another HDVR2 that I've acquired. I understand I can take my old access card and put in the new HDVR2 and call DirecTV and use the 722 code to cause the old access card to marry with the new receiver. But what about the TiVo Service Number, is that on the Access Card? This receiver does not have the latest software so it will need to get an OK from TiVo to install the new software once it downloads from satellite. I'm not clear how using the 722 code will affect the TiVo Service Number and TiVo authorization process. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

D_Thomas said:


> My old Hughes HDVR2 is failing and I want to activate another HDVR2 that I've acquired. I understand I can take my old access card and put in the new HDVR2 and call DirecTV and use the 722 code to cause the old access card to marry with the new receiver. But what about the TiVo Service Number, is that on the Access Card? This receiver does not have the latest software so it will need to get an OK from TiVo to install the new software once it downloads from satellite. I'm not clear how using the 722 code will affect the TiVo Service Number and TiVo authorization process. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


The only way to make sure is to contact DirecTV's Tech Support.:sure:


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

D_Thomas said:


> My old Hughes HDVR2 is failing and I want to activate another HDVR2 that I've acquired. I understand I can take my old access card and put in the new HDVR2 and call DirecTV and use the 722 code to cause the old access card to marry with the new receiver. But what about the TiVo Service Number, is that on the Access Card? This receiver does not have the latest software so it will need to get an OK from TiVo to install the new software once it downloads from satellite. I'm not clear how using the 722 code will affect the TiVo Service Number and TiVo authorization process. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


Simply moving your access card to the replacement DVR and calling about the "722" code will not automatically marry that access card to your replacement DVR. You might call and request that. And the policy is generally to insist on a new Access Card for $20.

There's no "Tivo Service Number" to worry about. You will need the Receiver ID Number and Serial number when you call to activate the replacement DVR onto your account.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

litzdog911 said:


> Simply moving your access card to the replacement DVR and calling about the "722" code will not automatically marry that access card to your replacement DVR. You might call and request that. And the policy is generally to insist on a new Access Card for $20.
> 
> There's no "Tivo Service Number" to worry about. You will need the Receiver ID Number and Serial number when you call to activate the replacement DVR onto your account.


BS- going from a HDVR2 to another HDVR2 is not a problem moving access cards and refreshing services. Done it over 50 times and never a problem. What you fail to realize is the HDVR2 does NOT have a RID number. And it's hard to find a CSR to understand this and you end up spending an hour on the phone until both parties figure it out.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

codespy said:


> BS- going from a HDVR2 to another HDVR2 is not a problem moving access cards and refreshing services. Done it over 50 times and never a problem. What you fail to realize is the HDVR2 does NOT have a RID number. And it's hard to find a CSR to understand this and you end up spending an hour on the phone until both parties figure it out.


Litzdog knows what he's talking about.

The IVR (Interactive Voice Response) WILL NOT automatically move an access card from one receiver to another. You need a human to do that.

But you are correct in that a good portion of CSRs don't know how to handle non RID receivers.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

RobertE said:


> Litzdog knows what he's talking about.
> 
> The IVR (Interactive Voice Response) WILL NOT automatically move an access card from one receiver to another. You need a human to do that.
> 
> But you are correct in that a good portion of CSRs don't know how to handle non RID receivers.


? 

It's about refreshing services on a card. 722 does that on IVR. Although the model and serial number will not be accurate in DirecTV's log, does it really matter on a HDVR2? You get picture and sound without dealing with a CSR and that is what it's all about. Litz didn't understand that the HDVR2 was a 'non-RID IRD'.


----------

